# Buying from Trainz



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Looking at a locomotive on ebay from Trainz. Anyone dealt with them before? Did you have a good expierence with them? Thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've bought stuff from Trainz, they're a bit slower than others to ship, but they do seem to stand behind their stuff. I had some issues with one purchase, but they rounded up the missing parts after a bit of urging and made it right. 

All of my purchases from them have been on eBay items, they're big into eBay.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've bought stuff from Trainz, they're a bit slower than others to ship, but they do seem to stand behind their stuff. I had some issues with one purchase, but they rounded up the missing parts after a bit of urging and made it right.
> 
> All of my purchases from them have been on eBay items, they're big into eBay.


Thanks. They currently have an MTH loco w/PS2 that I'm watching. Waiting to see if the bidding gets crazy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've seen some MTH stuff with PS2 go pretty cheaply. Now that Legacy has been around for a few years, I see TMCC stuff coming down in price as well.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I have had nothing but bad experiences with Trainz. They overrate everything the sell. The one time I did actually return something, it took more than a month after sending it back for them to refund my account


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Interesting how different experiences can be.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

Hmm, so what are the best places to buy stuff via internet ? The cheapest quality, new, SN EZ track by bulk and rolling stock lots ?


----------



## GrumpyOldGuy (Mar 14, 2011)

I've bought several things from Trainz both on their website and on eBay. They've always done right by me. Prices on website seem to be a little high.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I've good luck with 3 seperate purchases from internetrailroad.com
They do a ton of eBay, or you can call them and order via phone with a friendly "real human being". They're in Sheboygan, WI.
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've purchased from: (and have had good luck with all)

http://www.trainworldonline.com/

www.walthers.com

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/SearchResults.asp


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There is never "one good place", it depends on the day and the item. Frequently, you'll find the same items at the best price in different locations. Then you'll see the reverse for other items at the two locations.


----------

